# Bought new Toro 826OE have 2nd thoughts



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Bought New today. Thought it had the Loncin 252 cc but its the Briggs 250 cc and am reading that not everyone is happy with that engine. Did I make a mistake?


Barney


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

barney said:


> Bought New today. Thought it had the Loncin 252 cc but its the Briggs 250 cc and am reading that not everyone is happy with that engine. Did I make a mistake?
> 
> 
> Barney


Yes, big time by not posting a picture. :grin: If you read deep enough into this forum you will find out that every brand has issues with something from time to time, even new out of the box. I don't think that every Briggs 250cc will have an issue with it. I would not have a problem buying the combo you bought. If it bothers _you_ then take it back and get something else it is your money after all.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i purchased a 928ohxe with a loncin on it after running a total of 3 hours, second tank today. i was totally shocked to find the oil drained into a brand new hospital wash basin to see i had a kids kaleidoscope moving around in the oil. 

i for one would be very happy to have been able to have a brigs on this one after seeing that much machining material in the oil not happy with another made in china motor


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks for putting my mind to rest guys. I thought I read somewhere that the Loncin engines were better running, longer lasting, due to it's design compared to B&S. And that is why Toro uses Loncin engines on their newest machines if I'm not mistaken.

Only other thing I notice about this machine is it doesn't seem to have the honkin big 15 inch wheels/tires many of the newer Cadets etc. have at the same price range. In fact the Toro 826 OE is pretty stripped down. No power steering, no light, no bigger wheels.

I went with this one for the bigger engine. Could of gotten a Cub Cadet or Husky with more features but smaller engines for about the same price.
In fact the Cub Cadet and Huskies look more modern than the Toro 826 OE.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the loncin engines found on toro snowblowers are actually predator engines with different shrouding. they are very good engines that will outlast the briggs


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Hmmm. 

Is this machine used but "new" to you, or did you pick it up "brand new" at a store?

What is your machine's model number?

If it is 37772 its a 2014. If it's 38624, its a 2013. 

Loncins weren't the standard powerplant back then like they are today. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/15329-why-power-max-826-oe-discontinued.html

If it is indeed brand new - and you like Briggs and wanted to find a new blower that's still equipped with a Briggs - you just got lucky 



.
.
.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I bought new today from local dealer store on their website. Saw it on their website and called about it and bought it. Will deliver tomorrow. It was listed as a New 2018 PowerMax 826 OE *Model: 37780* 250 cc
Am I missing something?
Thank for following up.

Barney


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Dealer listed it as a 37780 which is this LONCIN-equipped machine:

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-826-oe-37780

Since you don't have it in your possession yet, ask dealer what is the model number on the sticker attached to the machine he intends on delivering to you

.
.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow. That's kinda strange. I'm in Canada. Wonder if that's a reason? Would you be concerned about this anomaly yourself?

I will indeed ask the dealer what the sticker model number is.

Here's the link to local dealer website page with the listing. And while it is listed as the Model 37780, the description language is "250 cc" instead of the Loncin 252cc

http://www.funnfast.com/default.asp...160&p=1&make=toro&s=Year&d=D&fr=xAllInventory


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Is there any real down side to purchasing a new but "discontinued" model? I got the machine approx. $150 off the list price on sale.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

I see what you mean. 

It could be a Canada thing OR it could be the dealer trying to move old stock at today's models MSRP. 

For me (in NJ) when Googling "Toro snowblowers" the 37772 Briggs model does not show...

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/s...&utm_source=google&utm_term=toro snow blowers

But if I Google "Toro 37772" it does: https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-826-oe-37772

and in looking at the reviews, the most recent ones are all from Canadians. 

So maybe there are different offerings occurring between the countries. 

Either way, they are both nice and cant go wrong. 

But Id still ask the dealer to tell you the model number before he brings it over so you can get the discrepancy straightened out

.
.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

barney said:


> Is there any real down side to purchasing a new but "discontinued" model? I got the machine approx. $150 off the list price on sale.


No, not at all

assuming it hasn't been sitting outside exposed to the elements


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> No, not at all
> 
> assuming it hasn't been sitting outside exposed to the elements


You get new warrenty no problem might be even better built than the latest and greatest:wink2:


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That toro will out last a cub cadet.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I looked on their website and they do have the model 37781 2018 Toro Power Max 826 OXE which has the 252 engine plus auto steering. They have it on sale as well. It's $130.00 more than the 37780 so say over the next 10 years you would have auto steering and the 252 engine for $13.00 per year. Hmmm......


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks guys.

The only real drawback that I can see for me is the 13 inch wheels. I may need chains.

One interesting point I note is that the older model 826 OE had a 14 inch augur while mine has an 11 inch. Both have the 250cc so i'm wondering if the smaller augur, having to chop/clear less snow than the previous 14incher means it will be less stressed? Bog down less. Or it would the opposite be the case.

Trying to understand blower dynamics.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

43128 said:


> the predator engines are actually predator engines with different shrouding. they are very good engines that will outlast the briggs


* That still has to be proven!!!!!!!!!!!! there are 40plus year old BRIGGS motors still humming away oot here in the frozen tundra. and THAT IS ALL THE MORE I AM SAYING ON THIS 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

43128 said:


> the predator engines are actually predator engines with different shrouding. they are very good engines that will outlast the briggs


(I think you meant to say "the Toro engines are actually predator engines with different shrouding."? please correct me if that is wrong)

If that is what you meant, that's not correct..on two counts:

1. Toro engines are made by Loncin. Predators are made by Lifan.
2. a Predator is nowhere *near* the quality of a Briggs!

The Predator is a VERY low-end Honda clone.The Toro-spec Loncin is WAY better than a Predator, and is not a Honda clone.

Barney,
For the past 9 years I have been involved in this hobby, Predators have been the lowest of the low, the junkiest of the junk, the super-low end $99 Harbor freight engines...*everything* has been considered better than a predator, especially Briggs. Based on everything I have seen and read over the past 9 years, I would rate Snowblower engines like this, in terms of quality:

My opinion, but based on a LOT of reading and research, and making and updating my Ariens webpage:

#1 - Honda
#2 - Briggs & Stratton. (any Briggs, including current)
#3 - Tecumseh, up to 2008.
#4 -tied for fourth, the two main Chinese makes used by the major brands since 2008, Loncin and LCT.

(Yamaha is also near the top, but since they aren't available in the US, we hear little about them.. but what little we do hear is always good.)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay at the bottom, Predator, Greyhound, Powermore, and the other off-brand Honda clone ripoffs.


Has Predator gotten better? I doubt it..they are probably unchanged.
Are LCT and Loncin now the equal of original Tecumseh in quality? probably, maybe.
Is Briggs still better than all of them, except Honda? I would say yes.

Tecumseh is now out of the picture, so they are irrelevant on new machines..
LCT bought the Tecumseh and "Snow King" brand names, but they do not do not use the Tecumseh engine designs..
New LCT's have no ancestral relationship to pre-2008 Tecumsehs..

I haven't heard that Toro is using Briggs engines again! that must be new for this year..
for the past 10 years or so they have only been using Loncin..

Personally, I would consider the Briggs a *step-up* from the Loncin!
If I found a Briggs on my new Toro, as opposed to the Loncin, I would be happy about that and consider it a bonus!

In reality, current Briggs, LCT and Loncin Snowblower engines are likely all pretty much equal in quality by now..
(I would still place Briggs slightly higher in quality, but that's debatable.)
all are made in China, all are a small step-down in quality, in my opinion, from pre-2008 US-made Briggs and US-made Tecumseh..
but they are good! We really dont hear any complaints about current Ariens/LCT, Toro/Loncin or Briggs snowblower engines..
they have all been fine for the past 10 years of Chinese production..I wouldn't worry about any of them..

Predator is *not* in this camp! 
they are still much lower quality than the others..Powermore is even worse.
The only reason people buy Predators is because they can be had for $99..
yeah, they work..mostly..but they aren't in the same league as the new LCT, Loncin and Briggs engines..

Scot


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with the Briggs engine. it will serve you just fine.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> (I think you meant to say "the Toro engines are actually predator engines with different shrouding."? please correct me if that is wrong)
> 
> If that is what you meant, that's not correct..on two counts:
> 
> ...


Engine

Scott, next time i suggest you do your research before you choose to make a complete and utter fool of yourself on the internet. As you can clearly see via the link i have attached above, the loncin 210fa is the exact same engine as a predator except the loncin varient has different stickers. They are obviously otherwise identical from the valve cover to the gas tank to the intake cover. To be honest all of your belittling comments and know it all attitude directed to me and other forum members is getting old at this point. In my eyes you just always have to have the last word and apparently feel the need to bully others on this forum.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Here's a little present for your help. Enjoy!


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

43128 said:


> Engine
> 
> Scott, next time i suggest you do your research before you choose to make a complete and utter fool of yourself on the internet. As you can clearly see via the link i have attached above, the loncin 210fa is the exact same engine as a predator except the loncin varient has different stickers. They are obviously otherwise identical from the valve cover to the gas tank to the intake cover. To be honest all of your belittling comments and know it all attitude directed to me and other forum members is getting old at this point. In my eyes you just always have to have the last word and apparently feel the need to bully others on this forum.


Are you saying because the pictures look the same you think they're the same engine? That seems like a leap of faith to me.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

43128 said:


> the loncin engines found on toro snowblowers are actually predator engines with different shrouding. they are very good engines that will outlast the briggs


Are those made by LIFAN? I heard a lot of good things about LIFAN.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they are the exact same engine made by the same company. run down to harbor freight, And look at any one of thir predator engines on display. underneath the ignition switch, you will find a sticker that says loncin industry's china, distributed by harbor freight


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

43128 said:


> they are the exact same engine made by the same company. run down to harbor freight, And look at any one of thir predator engines on display. underneath the ignition switch, you will find a sticker that says loncin industry's china, distributed by harbor freight


Are you saying Lifan and Loncin are the same company? 

I have one of those engines on my power washer. I have to say, nice engines for the money. $99 for 6HP. I thought the HF engines were LIFAN. Guess I was wrong. The go-cart guys seem to like Lifan. The fit/finish on the HF engine seems pretty good. It's a knock off Honda.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no, the hf engines are made by loncin. lifan used to make the blue greyhound engines that were discontinued around 2011 and replaced by the loncin made predators


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

barney said:


> Bought New today. Thought it had the Loncin 252 cc but its the Briggs 250 cc and am reading that not everyone is happy with that engine. Did I make a mistake?
> 
> 
> Barney


I think one can worry your self into a weir state if you let it. Kind of like Chev and Ford which is better. I am sure your Toro will serve you well was not that many years ago when 8 hp ruled the snow blowers in all makes. I had a 8 hp Sears for 18 years and it served me well and there are a lot of people have not much good to say about them . I love my Toro but there is always some new blower that comes out that may be better??????:icon-cheers:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

barney said:


> Is there any real down side to purchasing a new but "discontinued" model? I got the machine approx. $150 off the list price on sale.


I'd jump on something like that in a minute.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

43128 said:


> no, the hf engines are made by loncin. lifan used to make the blue greyhound engines that were discontinued around 2011 and replaced by the loncin made predators


Thanks. From the responses here, seems the Loncin are good engines. I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Hanky said:


> I think one can worry your self into a weir state if you let it. Kind of like Chev and Ford which is better. I am sure your Toro will serve you well was not that many years ago when* 8 hp ruled* the snow blowers in all makes. I had a 8 hp Sears for 18 years and it served me well and there are a lot of people have not much good to say about them . I love my Toro but there is always some new blower that comes out that may be better??????:icon-cheers:


Thanks, that's an interesting and useful piece of info to a neophyte like me. re: 8 hp used to rule. 
I take it that 250cc = 8hp?

I kinda thought 250 cc would be enough. The 13 inch wheels are still a concern as I'm dealing with an inclined pathway. Did 13 inch wheels ever rule ?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * That still has to be proven!!!!!!!!!!!! there are 40plus year old BRIGGS motors still humming away oot here in the frozen tundra. and THAT IS ALL THE MORE I AM SAYING ON THIS 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smiley-shocked033:*


I was thinking that, there seem to be a lot of old briggs engines still going. But, quality changes over the years, and not always for the better, Craftsman Tools being an example of that.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

jsup said:


> I was thinking that, there seem to be a lot of old briggs engines still going. But, quality changes over the years, and not always for the better, Craftsman Tools being an example of that.


 Any Briggs motor made before they went overseas is good. I got a new old stock 13hp made back in 07 I think.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Any Briggs motor made before they went overseas is good. I got a new old stock 13hp made back in 07 I think.


So.....if I'm buying a new blower that has the Briggs 306 Commercial engine, is it reliable? The 1450 Professional series. Hope it's not a hijack, but seems consistent with the original intent of the thread.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

jsup said:


> So.....if I'm buying a new blower that has the Briggs 306 Commercial engine, is it reliable? The 1450 Professional series. Hope it's not a hijack, but seems consistent with the original intent of the thread.


* It will have the rasins in it to get the job done. I would have to see a pic of it. to say if it was made here or over there.*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

If my memory serves me right that is what most were and solid rubber hard the reason for tire chains. But not all sure as to tire sizes 20 years ago


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * It will have the rasins in it to get the job done. I would have to see a pic of it. to say if it was made here or over there.*


Here's a link to the BS page:

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...er-engines/1450-professional-series-snow.html


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Just go check out the Toro History thread in the Toro section and you will see how much better they are since the 1970's and a lot of the old Toro's for the 80's are still alive.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

jsup said:


> Here's a link to the BS page:
> 
> https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...er-engines/1450-professional-series-snow.html


 Yeah that 1 is made overseas. like I said it will have the rasins in it. only time will tell how long they last. BUT the most important part in how long they last. IS how well you care for new found love. with proper care you should see a good service life oot of it. what that will be NOBODY KNOWS YET???????????


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I would have picked this one.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah. Another good one for sure. Makes me wanna ride my Bonneville.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

43128 said:


> Engine


This is not the engine that they put on the Toro snowblower. None of the predators I have seen at harbor freight are the same as the Toro model. I have the hf compactor with a predator on it and it runs great. But I will only use no ethanol fuel in it because it gets infrequent use and we all know the carb will be junk in no time. I sell toro snowblowers and at first we said oh great how are these gonna go. Well they are just as good as any tec, briggs, yes even honda. Like I tell everyone keep good gas and oil In them a quick check over every so often and you're good.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

351beno said:


> This is not the engine that they put on the Toro snowblower. None of the predators I have seen at harbor freight are the same as the Toro model. I have the hf compactor with a predator on it and it runs great. But I will only use no ethanol fuel in it because it gets infrequent use and we all know the carb will be junk in no time. I sell toro snowblowers and at first we said oh great how are these gonna go. Well they are just as good as any tec, briggs, yes even honda. Like I tell everyone keep good gas and oil In them a quick check over every so often and you're good.


it is not the same engine you are correct there. but the fact remains that loncin happens to make engines for harbor freight in addition to toro


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Yeah that 1 is made overseas. like I said it will have the rasins in it. only time will tell how long they last. BUT the most important part in how long they last. IS how well you care for new found love. with proper care you should see a good service life oot of it. what that will be NOBODY KNOWS YET???????????


Ok, I give up, what's a rasins....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

jsup said:


> Ok, I give up, what's a rasins....


* It is my way of saying guts, grapefruits, balls and what ever else is the hip new lingo these days.*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * It is my way of saying guts, grapefruits, balls and what ever else is the hip new lingo these days.*


what ever happened to real USA english??


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> what ever happened to real USA english??


That died with texting and "Critical Theory and Social Justice" college courses.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * It is my way of saying guts, grapefruits, balls and what ever else is the hip new lingo these days.*


I enjoy Powershift93's posts. They are the bellweather of the forum. (Ok I'm not sure what bellweather is but it sounds cool):wink2:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Zavie said:


> I enjoy Powershift93's posts. They are the bellweather of the forum. (Ok I'm not sure what bellweather is but it sounds cool):wink2:


he's one who brings fun to the forum


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Loncin builds one of the better Honda clones. The “problem” is they make engines that aren’t 100% interchangeable with Honda parts. 


I know one thing, Powershift93 never leaves a new member post hanging. lol


----------

